# Optimizer Speed Dial from HHA Sports, Inc



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

The crossbow craze has spawned an abundance of new accessories in 2010 but none more revolutionary than the Optimizer Speed Dial from HHA Sports, Inc. “Our long-time success in the bow sight business and some of the same technology is making this product a home run for crossbow dealers and end users” said Chris Hamm, National Sales Manager for HHA. A crossbow sight mount that brings to the yard accuracy to your existing set up, the Speed Dial drew the attention of Hawke Optics, LLC. of Fort Wayne Indiana (www.hawkeoptics.com) at the ATA Show in January. Days later a deal was in place for Hawke to manufacture two 3 x 32 single hair scopes for HHA. Offered in both a standard 30/30 reticle and an Illuminated L4 Hybrid, Solo X Scopes will be available in the spring of 2010. Packaged on the Optimizer Speed Dial and sold separately, Solo X scopes are unique in that they will also work on air guns, muzzleloaders, rifles and shotguns. Mike Kurtz, Hawke Sales Executive, had the following statement. “We see this as a great opportunity to partner with a highly respected name in the archery industry and increase awareness of both our brands within the crossbow market.” Both the mount and scope are covered by a Lifetime Warranty.

HHA Sports, Inc. (www.hhasports.com) can be contacted at 800-548-7812 and is based in Wisconsin Rapids Wisconsin.

Hawke Optics, LLC. can be reached at 877-429-5347.


----------

